# how to install drivers in Suse ?



## eagle_y2j (Dec 28, 2006)

*edited plz c this *
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=377894&postcount=12
or scroll down


----------



## mehulved (Dec 28, 2006)

Can you attach those drivers here or give a link to it or read the README file cos that's where the instructions are.
And why can't u get a LAN card? It just cost about Rs. 100/200.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2006)

please give me the link of the ut300r2u drivers site


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 30, 2006)

i tried to install drivers  using  this readme file but all in vain can u figure out steps in suse by reading following:
USB  Driver  for  Linux  Install
Date: 2006/6/8

1. Install RedHat 9.0 (RedHat 8.0)

2. Login as root

3. Check out Linux version (RedHat 8.0 -> linux-2.4.18-14, RedHat 9.0 -> linux-2.4.20-8)
[root@CNXT root]# cd /usr/src
[root@CNXT src]# pwd
/usr/src
[root@CNXT src]# ls -l
total 12
drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Jan 25  2003 debug
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           14 Jun 17  2005 linux-2.4 -> linux-2.4.2
0-8
drwxr-xr-x   16 root     root         4096 Jun 17  2005 linux-2.4.20-8
drwxr-xr-x    7 root     root         4096 Jun 17  2005 redhat

4. RedHat 9.0 for example
   #ln -s linux-2.4.20-8 linux
[root@CNXT src]# ln -s linux-2.4.20-8 linux
[root@CNXT src]# ls -l
total 12
drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Jan 25  2003 debug
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           14 Jun  8 12:19 linux -> linux-2.4.20-8
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           14 Jun 17  2005 linux-2.4 -> linux-2.4.2
0-8
drwxr-xr-x   16 root     root         4096 Jun 17  2005 linux-2.4.20-8
drwxr-xr-x    7 root     root         4096 Jun 17  2005 redhat

5. Copy folder ASL-25020 to /root 

6. #cd /root/ASL-25020
   #make clean
   #make all
[root@CNXT ASL-25020]# pwd
/root/ASL-25020
[root@CNXT ASL-25020]# make clean
rm -f ./src/CDCEther.o  ./src/CDCEther.o *.o .depend ./VKGEther
[root@CNXT ASL-25020]# make all
gcc -c -O2  -Wall -Wno-missing-braces -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer -
fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fno-strength-reduce -mcpu=i486 -falign-loops=2 -falig
n-jumps=2 -falign-functions=2 -I/usr/src/linux/include -I./inc  -D__KERNEL__ -DM
ODULE  -Dlinux -DDBG=0 -o src/CDCEther.o src/CDCEther.c
ld -r -o ./VKGEther ./src/CDCEther.o

7. Add "alias eth1 VKGEther" in file /etc/modules.conf
   #vi  /etc/modules.conf
alias eth0 pcnet32
alias scsi_hostadapter BusLogic
alias sound es1371
post-install sound-slot-0 /bin/aumix-minimal -f /etc/.aumixrc -L >/dev/null 2>&1
|| :
pre-remove sound-slot-0 /bin/aumix-minimal -f /etc/.aumixrc -S >/dev/null 2>&1 |
| :
alias usb-controller usb-uhci
alias eth1 VKGEther  

8. Edit file "ifcfg-eth1"
   #vi /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth1
DEVICE=eth1
BOOTPROTO=static
BROADCAST=192.168.1.255
IPADDR=192.168.1.3
NETMASK=255.255.255.0
NETWORK=192.168.1.0
ONBOOT=yes

9. Add "insmod /root/ASL-25020/VKGEther" to file rc.local
   #vi /etc/rc.d/rc.local
   insmod /root/ASL-25020/VKGEther

10. Connect USB to device and reboot

11. Test
    #ifconfig eth0 down
    #ping 192.168.1.2
[root@CNXT ASL-25020]# ifconfig eth0 down
[root@CNXT ASL-25020]# ping 192.168.1.2 -c 3
PING 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 192.168.1.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=2.03 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.2: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=3.06 ms

--- 192.168.1.2 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 2 received, 33% packet loss, time 2021ms
rrt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.038/2.549/3.061/0.513 ms

[root@CNXT ASL-25020]# ifconfig eth1
eth1	Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:05:5D:00:00:04
	inet addr:192.168.1.3 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
	UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
	RX packets:34 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
	TX packets:39 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
	collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
	RX bytes:3200 (3.1 Kb) TX bytes:3396 (3.3 Kb)


----------



## mehulved (Dec 30, 2006)

Those drivers require 2.4.x kernel whereas all newer distros use 2.6.x kernel. So, you won't be able to connect to the net with those drivers. You will need to either use really outdated distros like Red Hat 9.0 to use those drivers. Or maybe it will work with Debian Sarge most probably.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 30, 2006)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>getting new LAN card ............
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> please give me the link of the ut300r2u drivers site


I m having them on my disk if u need pm me ur mail id


----------



## mehulved (Dec 30, 2006)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> please give me the link of the ut300r2u drivers site


 Using via LAN would be so much simpler and a lot more stable, be it any OS. See this *mm.gnu.org.in/pipermail/linuxers/Week-of-Mon-20060814/053281.html


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2006)

there are drivers available in debian apt repos or Ubuntu's like eciadsl,eagle-usb
supporting few chipsets...you can read their docs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2006)

i mean the original firmware of ut300r2u.not the crappy bsnl one.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 31, 2006)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> i mean the original firmware of ut300r2u.not the crappy bsnl one.


You need firmware or drivers?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2006)

i dont have usb drivers and dont have original firmware.i need firmware first drivers are just for emergency.
(i was actually confused between fw and drivers at first)


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 1, 2007)

ugh! i got new lan card ...it is working fine in windows but SUSE is not able to detect this  lan card *Intex chipset  Realtek RTL8139D* wat next ???

*www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downl...d=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false  is here something helpful to me ???????????


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2007)

Use Yast or Sax to configure the CARD..i've the same rltk card.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Use Yast or Sax to configure the CARD..i've the same rltk card.



tried Yast but it shows card not connected 
I tried manual method can u guess wat is goin wrong ???

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/1379/snapshot2pm7.th.png

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/7259/snapshot1na3.th.png


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 1, 2007)

Does it show up in *lspci* command ?


----------



## JGuru (Jan 1, 2007)

@eagle_y2j, Open the Terminal Window & type:

 $ *lspci*

  The output will be similar to this one:


```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)
0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)
0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)
0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
[b]0000:01:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)[/b]
```

 I'm also using Realtek Ethernet card.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 1, 2007)

JGuru said:
			
		

> @eagle_y2j, Open the Terminal Window & type:
> 
> $ *lspci*
> 
> ...


Is this wat u asked ?
*img240.imageshack.us/img240/1759/snapshot5xn1.th.png
__________
*ugh! i came to know that INTEX chipsets are fake chipsets printed saying RTC8139D or even RTL8139D....The driver supplied with has to installed otherwise.. even Windows XP fails to autodetect and install it as a Realtek LAN Card...

The Drivers supplied are written by Silan MicroElectronics Inc, China (www.silan.com.cn)  so my last question will this fake LAN card will work with Suse *


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2007)

It might work only if you use Kernel 2.4. Download and install that version...else it will not work...

Currently there are no drivers supplied in official kernel for this card. IMHO return this card and buy some other card that is actually a Realtek.


----------



## JGuru (Jan 2, 2007)

That's right. Get a RealTek ethernet card & return your present Intex LAN card.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 3, 2007)

* Problem solved currently posting frm Suse 10.2 using DFE-520TX Dlink PCI LAN Adaptor *


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 3, 2007)

Great thing. Now forget all this happened and enjoy the net on Linux


----------

